# Onion cough syrup



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

A couple of us had colds recently with sore throat and coughing. I modified an onion honey cough syrup to use. Halved, then finely chopped one onion and put it in a small canning jar. Covered the onions with agave syrup instead of honey (low glycemic index, diabetes runs in the family, plus using this for a small child) and left it on the counter in a warm room all day. Later that night, I skimmed the onion out, stirred the syrup, and kept it in the refrigerator, covered. A spoonful every so often helped keep the coughing down and eased the sore throats.

The original recipe calls for cooking the onion to soften and extract the goodness on low heat with honey, then placing all of it into a jar. The onions can be eaten or removed from the syrup.

Either way, it'll last a couple weeks.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have never heard of this before, thanks for letting us know!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I have never heard of this either. I am going to try it. What is the ingredient in onions that suppresses the cough?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I never heard of this either, but type "onion cough syrup" into Google and suddenly I feel like I am in the minority.

http://www.vintagesavoirfaire.com/2011/10/onion-cough-syrup/


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Im sure that honey and garlic would be most effective, but it (or honey and onions) sound like it would taste so hot.
What about honey and ginger? Doesnt ginger have the same type of properties? I have lots of honey and grow garlic, and it may taste a little better.

Question: Why does it not store? Does it break down or go bad?

Side note- I recently got some lemon extract on AMZN and I have been using it a lot in tea with honey. Its very strong so only takes a drop or two. It seemed relatively cheap because you need so little. Great for colds also.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Immolatus, you can add minced garlic or some grated ginger to a onion cough syrup, I left them out since it was being used for a smaller child too... the onion only leaves a mild taste.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Lake Windsong said:


> Immolatus, you can add minced garlic or some grated ginger to a onion cough syrup, I left them out since it was being used for a smaller child too... the onion only leaves a mild taste.


I'm not sure exactly how long you can store it, but a couple of people with colds will go through about this much syrup before their colds go away.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

kejmack said:


> I have never heard of this either. I am going to try it. What is the ingredient in onions that suppresses the cough?


There is something in the chemical compounds that helps with colds/flu. One night, my little one was really stuffy and instead of vaporub I placed a cut up onion in a bowl by his nightstand. He breathed well through the night instead of waking up sniffing and coughing.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Lake Windsong said:


> I'm not sure exactly how long you can store it, but a couple of people with colds will go through about this much syrup before their colds go away.


Ah, I interpreted 'last a couple of weeks' as it wont store for longer than that, thanks!
Im a big fan of lemon balm tea with ginger and honey also.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Does this work on the principle of "I don't want to drink onion juice, so you see Mom, my cough is completely gone." 

Humor aside, thanks for the tip.


----------

